# Händler für 15 PS AB gesucht



## Fischbox (10. November 2014)

Moin zusammen,


ich möchte meine Angelboot auf die für das Boot max. zulässigen 15 PS aufrüsten und suche jetzt den Händler meines Vertrauens. Da ich keine Erfahrung (oder nur schlechte mit meinem Bootshändler) habe, suche ich jetzt einen Händler zwischen Fehmarn und Flensburg, bei dem ich mal einen 15 PS- Aussenborder probefahren (um zu sehen wie sich das an meinem Boot verhält) und anschliessend auch zu einem fairen Kurs kaufen kann. Wer kann mir mit seinen Erfahrungen weiterhelfen? Der nachträgliche Service sollte natürlich auch passen.

Ich sag schon mal besten Dank!#6


----------



## Taxidermist (10. November 2014)

*AW: Händler für 15 PS AB gesucht*

Hier im Thread stehen mindestens 2 günstige Bezugsquellen für Tohatsu(Baumarkt) und eine Fa.Stockmann für auch andere Marken(günstige Vorführmodelle!)!
Lesen musst du selbst!



> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=294095


Jürgen


----------



## tomsen83 (10. November 2014)

*AW: Händler für 15 PS AB gesucht*

Kenn mich in deiner Ecke leider nicht aus, aber ich pauschalisier jetzt mal auf Grund eigener Erfahrungen und Erfahrungen guter Bekannter: Boots- und Bootszubehörhändler sowie Bootsmechaniker sind ne Nummer für sich. Wer einen Vertrauenserweckenden gefunden hat, der gibt den nicht mehr her. Die Spezies ist wirklich faszinierend, wobei hier grundsätzlich zwei häufig vorkommende Arten zu unterscheiden sind:

1. Du musst den Laden in ehrfürchtig gebückter Haltung betreten, dich untertänigst und still in die Ecke stellen bis Meister gedenkt sich um dich zu kümmern um dir dann unmissverständlich klar zu machen, dass die Regeln der Dienstleistungsgesellschaft in seinem Laden nicht gelten. Hier weiß man wenigstens von Anfang an woran man ist. Problem: Das sind meistens die wirklich guten Mechaniker die sich vor Aufträgen nicht retten können. Popelige 15PSer sind nicht ihr Ding und ohne 40ft+ Yacht kannste eigentlich wieder ablaufen oder musst für die Auftragsbearbeitung vieeeel Geduld mitbringen.

2. Dir wird Honig bis zum abwinken ums Maul geschmiert und du bist begeistert von der zuvorkommenden Haltung und der Tatsache, dass der Chef dich persönlich als den allerweltwichtigsten Kunden bedient. Das ganze hält solange an, bis du die Kohle vollständig über den Tresen gereicht hast. Ab da an wirds spannend: Hält die Möhre, hast du keine Probleme und bist glücklich. Tritt ein Garantie- oder Gewährleistungsfall ein, such Dir schon mal ne gute Rechtsberatung. Die Reaktionszeit auf Anfragen deinerseits wird aufs unendliche ansteigen und ohne gepfefferte Einschreiben mit Fristsetzung passiert gar nix. Stell dich auf eine längere Dürreperiode mit rudern deines Wassergefährts ein.

Und dann, ja dann gibts da noch die wirklichen Perlen (meistens kleine Familienbetriebe in irgendwelchen hinterletzten Ecken) bei denen du dich wirklich als Kunde fühlst und die mann sogar via Telefon oder eMail erreichen kann...

Ich wünsche Dir viel Erfolg bei der Suche:q:q:q


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (10. November 2014)

*AW: Händler für 15 PS AB gesucht*

stimmt genauso ist es.....


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (10. November 2014)

*AW: Händler für 15 PS AB gesucht*



Fischbox schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> 
> ich möchte meine Angelboot auf die für das Boot max. zulässigen 15 PS aufrüsten und suche jetzt den Händler meines Vertrauens. Da ich keine Erfahrung (oder nur schlechte mit meinem Bootshändler) habe, suche ich jetzt einen Händler zwischen Fehmarn und Flensburg, bei dem ich mal einen 15 PS- Aussenborder probefahren (um zu sehen wie sich das an meinem Boot verhält) und anschliessend auch zu einem fairen Kurs kaufen kann. Wer kann mir mit seinen Erfahrungen weiterhelfen? Der nachträgliche Service sollte natürlich auch passen.
> ...



Versuche ein TOHATSOU Direckteinspritzer  2Tackt Motor zu bekommen der wird von Vovo Penta gewartet da ist auf Fehmarn glaube Burgtiefe oder so kurz davor jemand der ist eigentlich ganz in Ordnung  mit dem Service.


----------



## Fischbox (11. November 2014)

*AW: Händler für 15 PS AB gesucht*

Vielen Dank für die bisherigen Tipps!#6


----------



## ulf (11. November 2014)

*AW: Händler für 15 PS AB gesucht*



esox02 schrieb:


> Versuche ein TOHATSOU Direckteinspritzer  2Tackt Motor zu bekommen der wird von Vovo Penta gewartet da ist auf Fehmarn glaube Burgtiefe oder so kurz davor jemand der ist eigentlich ganz in Ordnung  mit dem Service.



Hallo

Es gibt keine 15PS Direkteinspritzer 2 Takter von Tohatsu. Der kleinste ist ein 40PS Motor. 

Gruß Ulf


----------



## volkerm (11. November 2014)

*AW: Händler für 15 PS AB gesucht*

Was willst Du bei einem 15 er probefahren?
 Sind alle Reihentwins, viertaktend, und soweit nicht chinesisch ok.


----------



## volkerm (11. November 2014)

*AW: Händler für 15 PS AB gesucht*

Ach so, zur Frage. Stockmann, Tohatsu.


----------



## Fischbox (12. November 2014)

*AW: Händler für 15 PS AB gesucht*



volkerma schrieb:


> Was willst Du bei einem 15 er probefahren?
> Sind alle Reihentwins, viertaktend, und soweit nicht chinesisch ok.



Bei der Probefahrt geht es eher darum zu sehen, wie sich mein Boot mit einem 15 PS AB verhält. Bin ich immer noch ein langsamer Verdränger oder bringen die 15 PS mich zum gleiten. Habe ich mit 15 PS so viel mehr Fahrkomfort, das sich die Investition lohnt?

Nur deshalb die Probefahrt. Der Motor wird schon ok sein...


----------



## Angelbube (14. November 2014)

*AW: Händler für 15 PS AB gesucht*

Hallo Thomas.

Für den wahrscheinlichen Fall, das Du keinen Motor zur Verfügung gestellt bekommst, könntest du uns auch mitteilen, an welchem Boot Du diesen montieren willst. Vieleicht findet sich der ein- oder andere, der diese Motoren / Bootskombi bereits gefahren ist.
Generell ist es aus meiner Sicht immer besser, die maximal zulässige Motoriserung anzustreben. Allerdings muss man dabei auch immer das Gewicht des Motors und die damit verbundenen Hecklastigkeit im Auge behalten.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Fuhlman (14. November 2014)

*AW: Händler für 15 PS AB gesucht*

Moinsen,

du wirst keinen Händler finden der Dir einen Motor
mitgibt zum testen... 

Als guter Händler ist AWN Hamburg
zu empfehlen, habe dort meinen Mercury 15PS gekauft und
man kann auch über den Preis mit denen reden.

Den Service lasse ich von Mercury Partner - Yachtwerft in Fehmarn machen, sehr nett und zuvorkommend auch als Besitzer eines 4,40m Boot mit 15PS.


----------



## xxstxr70 (18. November 2014)

*AW: Händler für 15 PS AB gesucht*

Hi,
ich weiß Kiel ist nen Stück weg von dir, aber dort kann ich dir bestens Gewissens das "Bootscenter Kiel" empfehlen. Erstklassiker laden. Der Besitzer Kevin marquardt ist wirklich einer der an seinen Kunden noch interessiert ist.


----------



## Fxndlxng (18. November 2014)

*AW: Händler für 15 PS AB gesucht*



Fischbox schrieb:


> Bei der Probefahrt geht es eher darum zu sehen, wie sich mein Boot mit einem 15 PS AB verhält. Bin ich immer noch ein langsamer Verdränger oder bringen die 15 PS mich zum gleiten. Habe ich mit 15 PS so viel mehr Fahrkomfort, das sich die Investition lohnt?
> 
> Nur deshalb die Probefahrt. Der Motor wird schon ok sein...



Lustige Idee, aber hoffnungslos.


----------

